# Coronavirus



## ElvisMom (Mar 9, 2020)

I'm worried my Greek tort could get sick does anyone know anything about this? I read that this strain came from a snake.


----------



## Tom (Mar 9, 2020)

Wag the dog. Charles Manson's "family" killed more people worldwide than this virus. The common cold has killed exponentially more people than this virus this year and every year.

Your tortoise is not at risk, and "they" are successfully distracting you from whatever issue they don't want you thinking about.


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 9, 2020)

ElvisMom said:


> I'm worried my Greek tort could get sick does anyone know anything about this? I read that this strain came from a snake.



I have not read this on any legitimate scientific site. If you have a citation, do share. "Coronavirus" is a very large family of viral agents.

Anyhoo. This strain that is infecting people has evolved to be specific to people physiology.

The AVMA has not found any evidence that other mammal species are at risk for developing clinical illness.









What do you need to know about coronavirus?


The new coronavirus that causes COVID-19 has public health officials on high alert across the United States. The AVMA is collecting information about potential veterinary supply chain issues related to the outbreak.




www.avma.org


----------



## ElvisMom (Mar 9, 2020)

Tom said:


> Wag the dog. Charles Manson's "family" killed more people worldwide than this virus. The common cold has killed exponentially more people than this virus this year and every year.
> 
> Your tortoise is not at risk, and "they" are successfully distracting you from whatever issue they don't want you thinking about.


You don't have to get snarky. I am concerned about my pet that I have put many years into raising with an abundance of care. I simply needed to know if extra care should be given. I Apprently joined a forum where these types of questions are met with judgement and not care I will be sure not to return.


----------



## Tony the Tort42 (Mar 9, 2020)

ElvisMom said:


> I'm worried my Greek tort could get sick does anyone know anything about this? I read that this strain came from a snake.


No it is not a risk. "Corona virus" is a very wide term. Normal corona virus is the common cold, Covid19 is just a strain. And tom wasnt trying to be snarky, he was making a point. Also, covid19 did not come from a snake. Where did you hear that? And if you choose to not return, thats on you, not tom. Tom doesnt sugar coat things like some others do, that doesnt mean he is irritated with you or being snarky. Tom answered your question, what do you want? If you want everything sugar coated with a happy ! and  then go somewhere else. We are just trying to help.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 9, 2020)

ElvisMom said:


> You don't have to get snarky. I am concerned about my pet that I have put many years into raising with an abundance of care. I simply needed to know if extra care should be given. I Apprently joined a forum where these types of questions are met with judgement and not care I will be sure not to return.


Since here, we can't see face to face, a simple joke with a smile might look like a hateful remark.
It's not.
The point was that this is still a minor virus with a small mortality rate. Much less dangerous than most other viruses.
You're perfectly normal to be concerned about it. And in the health of your tortoise.

Do not worry about this virus effecting your tortoise.
It and you will very likely be just fine.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 9, 2020)

There are a few articles out there regarding a dog in Hong Kong (or China) testing weak positive for coronavirus...









Pets probably won't spread the coronavirus to humans, experts say


There's no evidence that dogs, cats, or other household pets are in danger from coronavirus. But you should still wash your hands of their saliva.




www.businessinsider.com





Bottom line - 

However, experts say there's no currently no evidence that dogs or cats are at risk of either getting sick from the coronavirus or spreading it to humans. /No info on torts /


----------



## wellington (Mar 9, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> There are a few articles out there regarding a dog in Hong Kong (or China) testing weak positive for coronavirus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The canine Corona virus is not the same as the one affecting humans. The canine Corona virus has been around for years. 
You can't get Corona virus from dogs or the beer. The flu is more easily transmitted and kills more people every year then this corona virus that is going around now. 
I have to agree, Tom was not being snarky. But then again I'm not a sensitive person and I too dont sugar coat many things. 
If you want to learn the best most informative info out there about your tortoise you will stick around. We all have put many years and dollars into our tortoises and this forum keeps our investment into not only our tortoises but other animals too in the best of care. 
Never forget you can't hear the tone in which things are being written and you can't see the expressions on the faces of those taking their time to write a response to either put you at ease or to help safe your animal.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 9, 2020)

Alexa just told me that over 3700 people worldwide have died from COVID19! But then again Alexa admitted she does talk to herself! The guy in San Bernidino CA died from COVID19, but HAD underlying health issues! OMG millennials please calm down!


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 9, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> There are a few articles out there regarding a dog in Hong Kong (or China) testing weak positive for coronavirus...
> ...





wellington said:


> The canine Corona virus is not the same as the one affecting humans. ...



The AVMA link I posted above confirms that a dog in Hong Kong, living with an infected family, did test a weak positive for Covid (20)19. The dog was - and remains - asymptomatic at home and is being kept under observation (though a lot of time has passed already since the detection).

There is no scientific evidence to date that the virus can infect/incubate in this passively-acquired way between species.


----------



## wellington (Mar 9, 2020)

ZenHerper said:


> The AVMA link I posted above confirms that a dog in Hong Kong, living with an infected family, did test a weak positive for Covid (20)19. The dog was - and remains - asymptomatic at home and is being kept under observation (though a lot of time has passed already since the detection).
> 
> There is no scientific evidence to date that the virus can infect/incubate in this passively-acquired way between species.


Their findings are so sketchy with so many possibilities of contamination it's not even funny. They should not have even written that without first testing a whole lot more dogs. Many people in China have abandoned or killed their dogs in fear of catching it from their pets. This is insane, irresponsible and unprofessional. The only good that hopefully will come out of such poor judgement is for the Asian countries to stop eating dogs! 
I dont know who said it, didnt pay much attention, but it's already been on the news several times disputing the rumor you can get it from a dog.
Best for dogs sake if you never share that information again. Enough dogs have suffered due to the ignorance of people freaking out over a virus that isn't as deadly as many other things.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 9, 2020)

wellington said:


> Their findings are so sketchy with so many possibilities of contamination it's not even funny. They should not have even written that without first testing a whole lot more dogs. Many people in China have abandoned or killed their dogs in fear of catching it from their pets. This is insane, irresponsible and unprofessional. The only good that hopefully will come out of such poor judgement is for the Asian countries to stop eating dogs!
> I dont know who said it, didnt pay much attention, but it's already been on the news several times disputing the rumor you can get it from a dog.
> Best for dogs sake if you never share that information again. Enough dogs have suffered due to the ignorance of people freaking out over a virus that isn't as deadly as many other things.


Truth! There are all kinds of zoonotic thingies, but I am more worried about being like by a dog that just ate poop!


----------



## wellington (Mar 9, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Truth! There are all kinds of zoonotic thingies, but I am more worried about being like by a dog that just ate poop!


I have shared many an ice cream cone with a dog when I was a kid. She licks it and I would lick it. Kisses on the mouth, accidental licks when my mouth wasn't closed. You need to worry more about kissing humans and shaking their hands way more then worrying about dog germs. Oh, never been sick by a dog.


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 9, 2020)

wellington said:


> Their findings are so sketchy with so many possibilities of contamination it's not even funny. They should not have even written that without first testing a whole lot more dogs. Many people in China have abandoned or killed their dogs in fear of catching it from their pets. This is insane, irresponsible and unprofessional. The only good that hopefully will come out of such poor judgement is for the Asian countries to stop eating dogs!
> I dont know who said it, *didnt pay much attention*, but it's already been on the news several times disputing the rumor you can get it from a dog.
> Best for dogs sake if you never share that information again. Enough dogs have suffered due to the ignorance of people freaking out over a virus that isn't as deadly as many other things.



Did you read the information? It clearly states no one will contract Covid 19 from a dog. Which is what I said now three times.


----------



## wellington (Mar 9, 2020)

ZenHerper said:


> Did you read the information? It clearly states no one will contract Covid 19 from a dog. Which is what I said now three times.


I did read it and dont see where you are trying to say anything except that I was wrong. 
I stated in the post you quoted that you cant get it from a dog. If you agree with me then why would you quote me with addressing the article you linked? 
Your response of doing that doesnt seem to me that you agree with me. My only stand from my post was you can not get it from a dog.


----------



## Relic (Mar 9, 2020)

I've done three pages of complicated math, with the resulting conclusion that I am 18.7 times more likely to die at the hands of my wife than the corona virus...however, she says it is about 80 times more likely.


----------



## wellington (Mar 9, 2020)

Relic said:


> I've done three pages of complicated math, with the resulting conclusion that I am 18.7 times more likely to die at the hands of my wife than the corona virus...however, she says it is about 80 times more likely.


I would go with her number and tread lightly lol. 
We do lower that percent with nice deads, but it always goes back up?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 9, 2020)

Relic said:


> I've done three pages of complicated math, with the resulting conclusion that I am 18.7 times more likely to die at the hands of my wife than the corona virus...however, she says it is about 80 times more likely.


OMG if it is nice out and I am off work I am in danger of death by my wife if I say NO- to tennis that is apparently she enjoys kicking my butt!


----------



## Tom (Mar 9, 2020)

ElvisMom said:


> You don't have to get snarky. I am concerned about my pet that I have put many years into raising with an abundance of care. I simply needed to know if extra care should be given. I Apprently joined a forum where these types of questions are met with judgement and not care I will be sure not to return.


Snarky? Judgement? What?

I answered your question and shared what I thought was info demonstrating how much of an issue this virus isn't. You've jumped to the wrong conclusion here, and I don't know how.

I just told you that you are being lied to, mislead, and distracted from important matters, and your response is to call me snarky and judgmental? I think you are upset with the wrong person or persons...


----------



## ElvisMom (Mar 10, 2020)

Tom said:


> Snarky? Judgement? What?
> 
> I answered your question and shared what I thought was info demonstrating how much of an issue this virus isn't. You've jumped to the wrong conclusion here, and I don't know how.
> 
> I just told you that you are being lied to, mislead, and distracted from important matters, and your response is to call me snarky and judgmental? I think you are upset with the wrong person or persons...


I wasn't being distracted by anything I asked can my tort get it. I didnt ask if I could die! I asked if there was something I should be doing for him to protect him. Not me. I'm not saying anything about dogs or cats or people ALL I care about was if there was anything special I should be doing. I read a paper from Dr. James Robb a noted scientist who has been studying the coronavirus' effects since the 1970s and he stated this strain came from a snake so my mind went to oh crap a reptile can get this is my Elvis safe. It was not to say I was over reacting to what has clearly become a stupid and over rated issue simply that I had no idea reptiles could get it and I wanted to be sure that my tort was safe. Thank you for your input.


ZenHerper said:


> I have not read this on any legitimate scientific site. If you have a citation, do share. "Coronavirus" is a very large family of viral agents.
> 
> Anyhoo. This strain that is infecting people has evolved to be specific to people physiology.
> 
> ...





Tony the Tort42 said:


> No it is not a risk. "Corona virus" is a very wide term. Normal corona virus is the common cold, Covid19 is just a strain. And tom wasnt trying to be snarky, he was making a point. Also, covid19 did not come from a snake. Where did you hear that? And if you choose to not return, thats on you, not tom. Tom doesnt sugar coat things like some others do, that doesnt mean he is irritated with you or being snarky. Tom answered your question, what do you want? If you want everything sugar coated with a happy ! and  then go somewhere else. We are just trying to help.


I'm not asking for Tom to sugar coat anything what I Don't need Tom telling me that I am over reacting to something that concerns me. The question was very simple and no its not on Tom if I leave now its on you too. You can't be mean to people (there is enough mean out there) who are just concerned for animals that they have put so much effort into keeping healthy for many years
.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 10, 2020)

I would think the tortoise would have to come into contact with someone who actually has the virus. So, chances are pretty good he will NOT get it. . . that is, if tortoises ARE susceptible to the virus.


----------



## ElvisMom (Mar 10, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> I would think the tortoise would have to come into contact with someone who actually has the virus. So, chances are pretty good he will NOT get it. . . that is, if tortoises ARE susceptible to the virus.


Thank you


----------



## ElvisMom (Mar 10, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Since here, we can't see face to face, a simple joke with a smile might look like a hateful remark.
> It's not.
> The point was that this is still a minor virus with a small mortality rate. Much less dangerous than most other viruses.
> You're perfectly normal to be concerned about it. And in the health of your tortoise.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Tony the Tort42 (Mar 10, 2020)

ElvisMom said:


> I wasn't being distracted by anything I asked can my tort get it. I didnt ask if I could die! I asked if there was something I should be doing for him to protect him. Not me. I'm not saying anything about dogs or cats or people ALL I care about was if there was anything special I should be doing. I read a paper from Dr. James Robb a noted scientist who has been studying the coronavirus' effects since the 1970s and he stated this strain came from a snake so my mind went to oh crap a reptile can get this is my Elvis safe. It was not to say I was over reacting to what has clearly become a stupid and over rated issue simply that I had no idea reptiles could get it and I wanted to be sure that my tort was safe. Thank you for your input.
> 
> I'm not asking for Tom to sugar coat anything what I Don't need Tom telling me that I am over reacting to something that concerns me. The question was very simple and no its not on Tom if I leave now its on you too. You can't be mean to people (there is enough mean out there) who are just concerned for animals that they have put so much effort into keeping healthy for many years
> .


I am not being mean nor rude to you. And no its not on me if you leave. I did not attack you, and I answered your question. Yes I defended Tom, but I did that because he didn't have any bad intent either. What did you expect? Your question was answered with no hostility, so please don't go calling me "mean" for defending someone with good intent, and answering your question.


----------



## Tom (Mar 10, 2020)

ElvisMom said:


> I wasn't being distracted by anything I asked can my tort get it. I didnt ask if I could die! I asked if there was something I should be doing for him to protect him. Not me. I'm not saying anything about dogs or cats or people ALL I care about was if there was anything special I should be doing. I read a paper from Dr. James Robb a noted scientist who has been studying the coronavirus' effects since the 1970s and he stated this strain came from a snake so my mind went to oh crap a reptile can get this is my Elvis safe. It was not to say I was over reacting to what has clearly become a stupid and over rated issue simply that I had no idea reptiles could get it and I wanted to be sure that my tort was safe. Thank you for your input.
> 
> I'm not asking for Tom to sugar coat anything what I Don't need Tom telling me that I am over reacting to something that concerns me. The question was very simple and no its not on Tom if I leave now its on you too. You can't be mean to people (there is enough mean out there) who are just concerned for animals that they have put so much effort into keeping healthy for many years
> .


Nowhere did I say that you were overacting with your first post in this thread. I expressed that this "Corona virus issue" is not a big deal, but that the powers that be are trying to make it seem like a big deal to distract all of us from the real issues at hand. I also answered your question with a no, your tortoise is not at risk.

I do think your second post to me, and this latest one are an over-reaction and a misinterpretation of what I was trying to say to you. No offense was intended. Sorry you took it that way.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Mar 10, 2020)

Tom said:


> Nowhere did I say that you were overacting with your first post in this thread. I expressed that this "Corona virus issue" is not a big deal, but that the powers that be are trying to make it seem like a big deal to distract all of us from the real issues at hand. I also answered your question with a no, your tortoise is not at risk.
> 
> I do think your second post to me, and this latest one are an over-reaction and a misinterpretation of what I was trying to say to you. No offense was intended. Sorry you took it that way.



You instigator, you. lol


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 10, 2020)

ElvisMom said:


> You don't have to get snarky. I am concerned about my pet that I have put many years into raising with an abundance of care. I simply needed to know if extra care should be given. I Apprently joined a forum where these types of questions are met with judgement and not care I will be sure not to return.


Please don't take offense...I personally thought it was funny. Tom is a nice guy, gives good advice and altho he has a large ego...I don't think he's snarky or mean...it's just that so many people are over reacting to this virus scare...in my area the Costco in the next small town over from me has been emptied of t-paper wipes, sanitizer etc....and check this...my friend works at a gun store...they and other gun shops have had a run on guns here in Oregon...so I think what'cha gonna do Oregon..shoot sick people??? ElvisMom...Please stay to get great advice on your tortoise...and get a better sense of humor...we are funny here...


----------



## Tony the Tort42 (Mar 10, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> Please don't take offense...I personally thought it was funny. Tom is a nice guy, gives good advice and altho he has a large ego...I don't think he's snarky or mean...it's just that so many people are over reacting to this virus scare...in my area the Costco in the next small town over from me has been emptied of t-paper wipes, sanitizer etc....and check this...my friend works at a gun store...they and other gun shops have had a run on guns here in Oregon...so I think what'cha gonna do Oregon..shoot sick people??? ElvisMom...Please stay to get great advice on your tortoise...and get a better sense of humor...we are funny here...


I couldnt find laundry soap. And agreed elvismom


----------



## wellington (Mar 10, 2020)

ElvisMom said:


> I wasn't being distracted by anything I asked can my tort get it. I didnt ask if I could die! I asked if there was something I should be doing for him to protect him. Not me. I'm not saying anything about dogs or cats or people ALL I care about was if there was anything special I should be doing. I read a paper from Dr. James Robb a noted scientist who has been studying the coronavirus' effects since the 1970s and he stated this strain came from a snake so my mind went to oh crap a reptile can get this is my Elvis safe. It was not to say I was over reacting to what has clearly become a stupid and over rated issue simply that I had no idea reptiles could get it and I wanted to be sure that my tort was safe. Thank you for your input.
> 
> I'm not asking for Tom to sugar coat anything what I Don't need Tom telling me that I am over reacting to something that concerns me. The question was very simple and no its not on Tom if I leave now its on you too. You can't be mean to people (there is enough mean out there) who are just concerned for animals that they have put so much effort into keeping healthy for many years
> .


I didnt take it that he thought you were overreacting but that the media is over reacting.


----------



## LaLaP (Mar 10, 2020)

I consider this forum to be the best place to get great information on everything about tortoises and that's because we have amazing members who have experiential knowledge, veterinary knowledge, scientific knowledge and members who are willing to spend so much of their time using that knowledge to help tortoise keepers all over the world. 
It's disappointing to me that somewhere out there a tortoise keeper will test positive for corona virus and be home sick with a mild cold and wonder if they should be careful not to infect their tortoise, look up info here and only find this thread. 

Despite all the things that are happening in media, politics, stock markets, in stores... it's still a valid question that has not been answered.


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 10, 2020)

LaLaP said:


> ... ... it's still a valid question that has not been answered.





ZenHerper said:


> ...This strain that is infecting people has evolved to be specific to people physiology. ...



There is currently no evidence that cross-species infection will occur. (#4)


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Mar 10, 2020)

LaLaP said:


> I consider this forum to be the best place to get great information on everything about tortoises and that's because we have amazing members who have experiential knowledge, veterinary knowledge, scientific knowledge and members who are willing to spend so much of their time using that knowledge to help tortoise keepers all over the world.
> It's disappointing to me that somewhere out there a tortoise keeper will test positive for corona virus and be home sick with a mild cold and wonder if they should be careful not to infect their tortoise, look up info here and only find this thread.
> 
> Despite all the things that are happening in media, politics, stock markets, in stores... it's still a valid question that has not been answered.


The way things are going, that could definitely come to fruition. I've not heard any real reports of non-human infections / treatments. I think the CDC et al is more concerned with the human effect right now more than anything.


----------



## Melissacoop (Mar 10, 2020)

I think Tom was just trying to give a relatable answer. People need to realize this forum is like texting. You can't see the person you're speaking with, so you can't tell if they are being sincere or actually being snarky, which I didn't take Tom's response to be that at all!


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 10, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Truth! There are all kinds of zoonotic thingies, but I am more worried about being like by a dog that just ate poop!


Hahaha...amen! to that.


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 10, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> Please don't take offense...I personally thought it was funny. Tom is a nice guy, gives good advice and altho he has a large ego...I don't think he's snarky or mean...it's just that so many people are over reacting to this virus scare...in my area the Costco in the next small town over from me has been emptied of t-paper wipes, sanitizer etc....and check this...my friend works at a gun store...they and other gun shops have had a run on guns here in Oregon...so I think what'cha gonna do Oregon..shoot sick people??? ElvisMom...Please stay to get great advice on your tortoise...and get a better sense of humor...we are funny here...


I can't figure out why the stores around here have had a run on hand sanitizer and of all things toilet paper. I guess they're just trying to save their butt and forget about sharing. Ohio hasn't supposedly got the virus yet.


----------



## VegasJeff (Mar 10, 2020)

My friend from China says it was reported there that the virus came from Bats. They eat "Bat Soup" in Wuhan there. You can google it.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Mar 11, 2020)

Cathie G said:


> I can't figure out why the stores around here have had a run on hand sanitizer and of all things toilet paper. I guess they're just trying to save their butt and forget about sharing. Ohio hasn't supposedly got the virus yet.


"Why the run on toilet paper" you ask? Cuz whenever someone sneezes, 100 others sh!# themselves. lol


----------



## DesertGirl (Mar 11, 2020)

ElvisMom said:


> I'm worried my Greek tort could get sick does anyone know anything about this? I read that this strain came from a snake.


Wash his hands frequently.


----------



## Livinlavitaboca (Mar 11, 2020)

ElvisMom said:


> I'm worried my Greek tort could get sick does anyone know anything about this? I read that this strain came from a snake.


You can find the facts at https://www.who.int/health-topics/coronovirus which is the world health’s site. You can find out about COVID-19 there is also MERS-CoV from the Middle East and one other. It’s really just a flu strain. Don’t get crazy just be diligent about hygiene.


----------



## ManAlive85 (Mar 11, 2020)

Coronaviruses are a large group of viruses which, by definition, are transmitted between humans and animals. All coronavirus outbreaks such as the recent SARS and MERS have been found to have originated in other mammals before infecting humans. Whilst there have been reports of other mammals testing positive for COVID-19, it seems unlikely that the strains of this virus that are currently being transmitted between humans would be able to make the leap from a human to a tortoise or other reptile due (put simply) to the significant differences in our genetics.

That said, this is a brand new disease and the truth is, nobody really knows if or how it will transmit between species. Viruses can also mutate and adapt rapidly, especially as they grow in prevalence so even if COVID-19 isn't able to transmit between species today, nobody can say for certain that it won't be able to make that leap next week or next month. The best assumption is that, whilst unlikely, it is possible that COVID-19 could transmit to our pets; however by taking sensible actions we can further limit the likelihood of this happening. Thoroughly washing hands before and after touching pets and limiting their exposure as far as possible to anyone who is showing flu like symptoms would be a sensible approach to take at any time, for any family member, your tortoise need be no exception.

A lot of people on this forum are extremely knowledgable in the field of tortoise care and offer excellent advice in this area but are not, it would seem, all expert epidemiologists. It is true to say that far more people have died each year from seasonal flu than have died after contracting COVID-19 however that will not continue to be the case for more than another week or two. This is a rapidly spreading virus to which none of us have any immunity and has a mortality rate many times that of seasonal flu. COVID-19 is not a conspiracy, it's a virulent and dangerous virus that should not be dismissed. Of course it's important not to overreact but it's equally important to properly prepare for the social, economic and health impacts of this outbreak and to take all reasonable measures to limit further transmission.


----------



## queen koopa (Mar 11, 2020)

Tom said:


> Wag the dog. Charles Manson's "family" killed more people worldwide than this virus. The common cold has killed exponentially more people than this virus this year and every year.
> 
> Your tortoise is not at risk, and "they" are successfully distracting you from whatever issue they don't want you thinking about.


EXACTLY!!! Please if everyone in the world could read just this little tiny post on a damn tortoise forum and start seeing with open eyes!


----------



## Tony the Tort42 (Mar 11, 2020)

Livinlavitaboca said:


> You can find the facts at https://www.who.int/health-topics/coronovirus which is the world health’s site. You can find out about COVID-19 there is also MERS-CoV from the Middle East and one other. It’s really just a flu strain. Don’t get crazy just be diligent about hygiene.


Agreed, its made to sound worse than it is.


----------



## kaycov (Mar 11, 2020)

ElvisMom said:


> You don't have to get snarky. I am concerned about my pet that I have put many years into raising with an abundance of care. I simply needed to know if extra care should be given. I Apprently joined a forum where these types of questions are met with judgement and not care I will be sure not to return.





Tom said:


> Snarky? Judgement? What?
> 
> I answered your question and shared what I thought was info demonstrating how much of an issue this virus isn't. You've jumped to the wrong conclusion here, and I don't know how.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kipley (Mar 11, 2020)

Tom said:


> Nowhere did I say that you were overacting with your first post in this thread. I expressed that this "Corona virus issue" is not a big deal, but that the powers that be are trying to make it seem like a big deal to distract all of us from the real issues at hand. I also answered your question with a no, your tortoise is not at risk.
> 
> I do think your second post to me, and this latest one are an over-reaction and a misinterpretation of what I was trying to say to you. No offense was intended. Sorry you took it that way.



Perspective.
Your tortoise is fine. The rest of us will be too...probably.

So, I'm a Respiratory Therapist on the front lines here in Seattle. The infection rate doubles here about every 48 - 72 hours, and the death rate grows daily.
There are two attitudes that are endangering lives up here; Those who are panicking and think that 36,000 rolls of toilet paper and two pallets of bottled water are the answers, and those who feel we are being lied to, and that this virus is no worse than the flu.

The death rate so far is 10x the flu's mortality rate. 
Please do your research not using the media - but academic sources, wash your hands, and be cognizant of what you're touching, especially your face. Don't panic. But please stop discounting this virus. It is very serious and I'm sure in another few weeks your perspective will have changed as much as my professional perspective has changed over the last several weeks.


----------



## Tom (Mar 11, 2020)

Kipley said:


> Perspective.
> Your tortoise is fine. The rest of us will be too...probably.
> 
> So, I'm a Respiratory Therapist on the front lines here in Seattle. The infection rate doubles here about every 48 - 72 hours, and the death rate grows daily.
> ...


Thank you for sharing this info with us. So this one is different than the bird flu, H1N1, Ebola, and all the other ones that have been over-exaggerated?


----------



## ManAlive85 (Mar 11, 2020)

Tom said:


> Thank you for sharing this info with us. So this one is different than the bird flu, H1N1, Ebola, and all the other ones that have been over-exaggerated?



The H1N1 virus caused the Spanish Flu which killed around 3% of the world’s population within 12 months. COVID-19 is estimated to have a relative mortality rate comparable to or higher than the Spanish flu.

Only time will tell how this pandemic will pan out but it is deeply unwise to dismiss it.


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 11, 2020)

Tom said:


> Thank you for sharing this info with us. So this one is different than the bird flu, H1N1, Ebola, and all the other ones that have been over-exaggerated?


YES! This one is much different.


----------



## Kipley (Mar 11, 2020)

Tom said:


> Thank you for sharing this info with us. So this one is different than the bird flu, H1N1, Ebola, and all the other ones that have been over-exaggerated?


Tom, up until a few weeks ago I spent my time telling everyone they were over reacting to this virus. I told people it would never reach the mortality rate that the Flu does each year (80,000 death in 2018 in the US alone) and would be just like SARS, Ebola, etc; A Big Nothing. I felt exactly like you do.

Now after watching what is happening here in Washington, I'm having to retract everything I've said. I don't ever follow conspiracy theories, panic over anything, or generally overreact to situations, but this is totally different. And I don't mean to imply there is any conspiracy behind this virus - this was not manufactured in a lab - I'm just stressing that I'm normally a sane, realistic person who relies on data and not superstition or supposition. 
And I think this virus is going to cause quite a bit of disruption for the next several months until we get a handle on it.

New data, quite preliminary and needing more research, shows that Covid - 19 is detectable in the air for 3 hours, and lives on some surfaces for days. Cardboard for 24-48 hours. This is concerning as many here are self quarantining and depending on food deliveries to eat. The Governor declared a state of emergency here yesterday, and as of today any gathering of over 250 people is banned in a tri-county area. This will hopefully flatten the infection curve and give us time to "get a handle on this." Numbers are changing quickly - but we are at 25? deaths and 250 or so testing postive. However it is believed that there are thousands of us up here infected and contagious. Most people have mild symptoms, or none at all, yet the average positive person is infecting 3-4 other people. So numbers up here are going to change drastically in the next few weeks. As they will across the rest of the nation.
Just wash your hands and then wash them again. This is not the flu, it is worse, but we will be on top of it eventually.


----------



## mark1 (Mar 11, 2020)

viruses like ebola are no joke , thankfully they are easier to contain , harder to spread , there are other viruses out there as deadly as ebola , thankfully they're harder to spread too…..….. this may only be 10x more serious than the common flu , hopefully it's seasonal ????? it's good practice for governments , cdc , who and other such organizations in trying to contain it , it's for sure worth paying attention to ……. imagine a virus as easily spread as this with a death rate like ebola something like 5000x the flu …… they better get good at this , although it would help curb the population , save the planet …...I read one time that it's doubtful a virus could lead to extinction , something about the real deadly ones being "dumb" viruses …..…… makes a good argument for knowing who is coming into your country , every country ……… the snake thing was originally believed because it is thought to have come from bats , they said they had no bats at the market where they believe it originated , but they had snakes that eat bats , I believe they tested them , don't know how that worked out , was pretty hard reading for me …...… I imagine a vaccine is imminent , they've had a vaccine for corona in dogs forever …….. but it's easier to get vaccines and antibiotics approved for animals than people ……..just my 2 cents ...….


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 11, 2020)

World Health Organization timeline (including today's declaration of Pandemic status):









Coronavirus Disease (COVID-19) - events as they happen


Latest updates on COVID-19




www.who.int


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Mar 11, 2020)

My work just declared a mandatory work-at-home directive effective over the next 3 weeks. I hate working from home cuz if my critters know I'm around, they demand my attention. lol


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 11, 2020)

Kipley said:


> Tom, up until a few weeks ago I spent my time telling everyone they were over reacting to this virus. I told people it would never reach the mortality rate that the Flu does each year (80,000 death in 2018 in the US alone) and would be just like SARS, Ebola, etc; A Big Nothing. I felt exactly like you do.
> 
> Now after watching what is happening here in Washington, I'm having to retract everything I've said. I don't ever follow conspiracy theories, panic over anything, or generally overreact to situations, but this is totally different. And I don't mean to imply there is any conspiracy behind this virus - this was not manufactured in a lab - I'm just stressing that I'm normally a sane, realistic person who relies on data and not superstition or supposition.
> And I think this virus is going to cause quite a bit of disruption for the next several months until we get a handle on it.
> ...


I agree it's serious even though I've been joking about it. However, I've been dealing with a serious consequence of the 3 day measles for 61 years. My brother is a victim of that virus. Also the new virus can live in the air for 3 hours that means it's airborne also. I kinda think all of them possibly are. They are giving good advice to protect each other. Wash your hands. Stay out of crowds. Stay home if you're sick. Wash all frequently touched surfaces doorknobs etc. I do that anyway. The airborne part I don't know what to say except eventually what goes up must come down...and land on something...


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 11, 2020)

My wi


Mizcreant said:


> My work just declared a mandatory work-at-home directive effective over the next 3 weeks. I hate working from home cuz if my critters know I'm around, they demand my attention. lol


My wife’s had done that as well! No work from home for me though!


----------



## Farcryjj (Mar 11, 2020)

ManAlive85 said:


> Coronaviruses are a large group of viruses which, by definition, are transmitted between humans and animals. All coronavirus outbreaks such as the recent SARS and MERS have been found to have originated in other mammals before infecting humans. Whilst there have been reports of other mammals testing positive for COVID-19, it seems unlikely that the strains of this virus that are currently being transmitted between humans would be able to make the leap from a human to a tortoise or other reptile due (put simply) to the significant differences in our genetics.
> 
> That said, this is a brand new disease and the truth is, nobody really knows if or how it will transmit between species. Viruses can also mutate and adapt rapidly, especially as they grow in prevalence so even if COVID-19 isn't able to transmit between species today, nobody can say for certain that it won't be able to make that leap next week or next month. The best assumption is that, whilst unlikely, it is possible that COVID-19 could transmit to our pets; however by taking sensible actions we can further limit the likelihood of this happening. Thoroughly washing hands before and after touching pets and limiting their exposure as far as possible to anyone who is showing flu like symptoms would be a sensible approach to take at any time, for any family member, your tortoise need be no exception.
> 
> A lot of people on this forum are extremely knowledgable in the field of tortoise care and offer excellent advice in this area but are not, it would seem, all expert epidemiologists. It is true to say that far more people have died each year from seasonal flu than have died after contracting COVID-19 however that will not continue to be the case for more than another week or two. This is a rapidly spreading virus to which none of us have any immunity and has a mortality rate many times that of seasonal flu. COVID-19 is not a conspiracy, it's a virulent and dangerous virus that should not be dismissed. Of course it's important not to overreact but it's equally important to properly prepare for the social, economic and health impacts of this outbreak and to take all reasonable measures to limit further transmission.



Well said, ManAlive85 and Kipley. The death rate of Covid-19 is 10 times as the common flu and transmit extremely fast compared to SARS. It not only damages the lungs but also triggers immune system reactions to attack other organs. There are many young people who died in China caused by this virus in January and February, before the doctors could figure out how the virus work that triggers sudden death to patients.
Until now, there's still no definite conclusion on where the virus strain is from. It is believed that it is originated from bats but carried by a mammal before it made the jump to affect human. 
People in China applied very strict rules on quarantine and mask-using. Temperature is taken in all public places, residential communities and public transportation system. Restaurants were closed. People were not allowed to go to work or schools. All public events and gatherings were canceled. The economy took a huge hit in China as the result of the precautions taken. But if the virus was allowed to transmit freely like common flu, millions could die in China alone. It is not to be taken lightly.


----------



## William Lee Kohler (Mar 12, 2020)

ElvisMom said:


> You don't have to get snarky. I am concerned about my pet that I have put many years into raising with an abundance of care. I simply needed to know if extra care should be given. I Apprently joined a forum where these types of questions are met with judgement and not care I will be sure not to return.



It's a matter of not going all nuts about everything you read on the internet from alarmists and idiots! Normally diseases that effect humans and warm blooded critters does not cross over to reptiles. They have their own unique strains that they can catch.


----------

